# how far should i hit my 7 wood



## eagle

just got a adams ovation 7 wood and I cant hit it very far. on average I hit my 3 iron about 200 yards and I hit this 7 wood about 160 is that normal or should I be hitting it farther.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Hitting it 160 is fine, remember it does have the same loft as a 7 iron, if you could hit it 200 I'd hate to see what you can do with a driver....Merry Xmas


----------



## PowerPenguin

65nlovenit said:


> Hitting it 160 is fine, remember it does have the same loft as a 7 iron, if you could hit it 200 I'd hate to see what you can do with a driver....Merry Xmas


Nope sorry. A 7 wood does not have the same loft as a 7 iron. A 7 wood will have about 20-24* of loft, whereas a 7 iron will have about 35*.
I personally thing you should be hitting it a bit further, but if its straight and in play who cares?

FWIW, I hit my 7 wood 200yrds, 7 iron 150yrds. I consider this to be about average.

Dave


----------



## Fore!

how many people here actually use a 7 wood? i dont. i havnt even ever hit one so i dont know much about them. :dunno:


----------



## PowerPenguin

Fore! said:


> how many people here actually use a 7 wood? i dont. i havnt even ever hit one so i dont know much about them. :dunno:


I do. 

Dave


----------



## fitz-uk

I dont use one, but like penguin says, you should be hitting your 7 wood further than your 7 iron.

Dont get caught up in "how far should this go" as none of us are the same, we all hit different clubs different lengths. 

If you can hit your 7 wood straight every time, dont worry so much about distance


----------



## Golfbum

Vijay uses one! 

Like Lee Trevino used to say "If your age and handicap add up to 50 you should be carrying a 7 wood!"

I used to carry one instead of a 5 wood and I hit mine about 220. Mind you my 7 wood had 21* loft, not 24.

Everyones yardages will vary from club to club. Joe hits his 7 iron 160, Bob hits his 145. This should not be an issue for you or anyone else. You know how far you hit your clubs, that is all that counts.


----------



## Police

Yes thats fine...many people hit it 150-170 yards so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fourputt

I had a 7W briefly, never could hit it consistently. Now with the hybrids, I think the 7W is a bit redundant. For me my TM 3, 4, and 5 rescue hybrids make up for any range I might hit a 7W (they actually fill the gap from my 5I to my 5W) and are easier to hit and more reliable for distance.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Got a 7w this summer. Found it a super club. We have several short par 3's in the 140/150 category on the home course. Found that by taking some off the swing I was making the greens with ease. Use to have to swing pretty hard with the 7 iron to accomplish the same thing. Also found I'm hitting straighter and landing softer on the greens. We have a par 5 with water in front, used to have to lay up using the 7 iron or pay the price to the water gods more often then not, but have lost the fear of going for it with the 7w. Wouldn't give up the 7 iron though, I find it a very friendly club, both for 130 chips and 30 yard bump and runs.


----------



## CoreyNJ827

PowerPenguin said:


> Nope sorry. A 7 wood does not have the same loft as a 7 iron. A 7 wood will have about 20-24* of loft, whereas a 7 iron will have about 35*.
> I personally thing you should be hitting it a bit further, but if its straight and in play who cares?
> 
> FWIW, I hit my 7 wood 200yrds, 7 iron 150yrds. I consider this to be about average.
> 
> Dave


sounds about right


----------



## Tiger-Whoops

*custom*

I just got a 7 wood custom made for me at 26 degrees its very lofted club but thats because i have alot of power in my swing eg 7 iron 165 so i wanted a club for 230 range


----------



## Golfbum

This point of view on how far anyone hits a certain club is a waste of time really. Everyone is different. I might hit my irons further than someone else. He might hit his driver further than I hit mine. It is pointless to ask anyone else how far I should hit a club.

Go to a good range that supplies good balls and hit every club in your bag. Make notes of the distances. Go to your local course when it is not busy. Hit balls from 200 yards, 175,150,125,100,75 etc and make note of which clubs you hit.

Last but not least. PLAY THE SAME BALL ROUND AFTER ROUND. People might ask "Why do that, a ball is a ball" Not true. I play NXT Tours and that is the ball I play every round, every shot. The only time I might change is to try a new ball, so as the time I played the Bridgestone E6 this summer for 10 rounds to see how it compared to the Tours. The only way you will become consistent with your irons is if you play the same ball all the time. That way you know how far that ball flies off the club you are hitting. You know how much release and roll you will get when it lands on the green. Your game will become better. 

Shake your heads if you want, but 25 years of golfing experience counts for something. I bet everyone else who has played the game for any amount of time will agree, play the same ball every round. Pro's do it, you should too.


----------



## Almo

Golfbum, 

Great post!! My suggestion would be, hit the range and get a feel for your ball flight and travel for the 7 wood. Be rhythmic not trying to hit it further than it should be hit. You will be able to adjust a little on the range and know exactly how far you will be hitting the 7 wood once on the course.

Cheers,
Allen


----------

